# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco dj-x11E

## Edik

!


  dj-x11E.      ""  . 
   . 


1. Press the "MW-V/p/m" key to switch to VFO mode/ 
2.hold down the "F tune/scan" key to switch to vfo mode. hold down the nnn key and rotate the upper dial to select "Prg-Scan". 
3. Release the "F tune/ scan" key to start scanning. 


      VFO scan, Tone scan  DSC scan         .


   ?    c ???

----------

